# Lenovo T490s reported working.



## kansukee (Jan 22, 2021)

Hi everyone, I am still very new at this FreeBSD stuff so I’m glad I can possibly help someone. If you’re trying to get a desktop environment going in one of these laptops, or anything that uses the i915 graphics and you get errors opening  X, the issue is related to drm-kmod built from packages (at least in 12.2 Release). I uninstalled it and tried building from ports instead but it still failed to open X.
I have seen posts mentioning that this chipset is only supported by drm-devel-kmod but when I tried building from it it quit saying that my OS version wasn’t supported.
I ended up reinstalling the OS and right away I ran “freebsd update fetch && freebsd-update install” followed by portsnap auto and portsnap fetch. Once that was done I went into graphics/drm-kmod and made “make install clean” to build the i915 module.

I then installed and ran desktop-installer and voila, X started successfully!
So that’s it, I hope this helps someone out there.


----------



## phalange (Jan 23, 2021)

kansukee said:


> So that’s it, I hope this helps someone out there.


CHeck out the Laptop Wiki and update the 490s section if you have anything new. https://wiki.freebsd.org/Laptops


----------



## scottro (Jan 23, 2021)

I've been running a T495 (Ryzen) without too much trouble. However, I can only get X working with CURRENT, and I often have to manually load the amdgpu module. As it's CURRENT, haven't posted any questions about it here. What I can say is that wireless works, the only problem has been with video which, at first, worked without problem once I built the drm-kmod from ports. I have been using pkg upgrade so I'm guessing something got upgraded to mess things up a bit.


----------

